# Crypt identification please



## Carlos (Feb 3, 2005)

Could someone please help me identify these cryptocorynes.

Thank you.

The pale one in the middle of the black circle


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looks like wendtii to me. They can look very different depending onhow and where they're grown. The same plant can have small leaves all clumped tightly or it can be a foot tall. They can be green or brown. It all depends on light and nutrients.

They might be different species but it's not impossible they're all the same plant.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like wendtii to me too.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

They could indeed be. Now, if they're not  the last one is Xwillisii the rest are brown and green forms of WEN.

But! If any of the smaller green ones send out long long runners instead of making lots of new plants arond the base, it might be undulata.

The brown ones INO are unquestionably the brown form of WEN.


----------



## Carlos (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank you, 

I know it's hard to identify crypts, that's why I asked for help. But if i'm sure of something it's that these are not ALL different forms of wendtii. For sure picture three and six are not, I might guess that six is a crypt petchii . Has for the others they might well be different forms of wendt. They grow in a similar fashion and have sensibly the same leaf structure.

If any one else has any ideas or opinions please tell me.

Thanks again


----------



## edlut67 (Feb 26, 2007)

the 2nd and last pic looks like a crypt. undulata


----------

